# New Frabill HiberNet



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is a really cool idea for a good storing net. I don't like net holders because I don't like to wave my net like a flag to others when we get a fish - and I can't stand stepping around nets all day. The Frabill HiberNet looks like the real deal - email me if you've used this, I'd like to get reviews.
Frabill HiberNet


----------

